# Rocky Mountain Switch 1.0/S1  Helft bitte bei Größenwahl!



## evasor (17. April 2006)

Ich schwanke im Moment bischen: SX Trail I  --  Fusion Whiplash   --  Switch

einsatzgebiet ist ja bei allen gleich Freeride, aber so das man auch damit von a -- b kommt.

Nur eine frage des Preises und der Größe!!

EInsatzgebiet für mich: möchte damit hart touren, was heißt nicht alles hoch sonder möglichst hoch starten dann mkit wums runte(dropen, springen, trichsen, ...)  , *doch* auch mal ein paar meter wieder hoch(nichtn ur DH)
Bikepark soll aber auch möglich sein doch nicht verstärkt. Soll aber auch nichtn ur zum Touren taugen(will keien alpenüberquerung in 3 TAgen machen).
OK das evtl bischen schwierig zu definieren, aber hoffe ihr habt eien Eindruck...

ALSO welche Größe beim Switch S1/1.0? sind 16,5 18 19,5 wie s/m/l bei den meisten rädern? dann wohl M oder?! 
Post Scriptum: bin 185 cm , beim Fusion Freak finde ich die M angenehm http://www.fusionbikes.de/bikes/ THX


----------



## meth3434 (17. April 2006)

hi,

wieso benutzt du für eine solche frage nicht einen der bestehenden thread? es gibt sowohl fürs switch als auch für allgemeine fragen entsprechenden thread! Bitte sowas in zukunft beachten....


mit 1,85 bist du genauso gross wie ich, und mir passen immer die M bzw. 18,5" Rahmen bei Rocky! Das switch ist mit geeignetem aufbau genau für das gemacht was du da angibst: man kommt den Berg mit guten reifen, langer stütze und moderatem aufbau noch gut hoch und kann es bergab richtig krachen lassen, vor allem mit dem 06er modell! Tricks sind durch die kompaktheit und auslegung des bikes sicherlich auch kein problem! also wenn du dir tatsächlich ein switch holst: willkommen in der community und dann bitte bilder und zukünftige fragen in die entsprechenden threads posten! danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. April 2006)

kann dir das neue switch auch nur ans herz legen ein super spassbike
und selbst mit 1 kb 36 T lässt es sich recht gut bergauf fahren ! mit 2 kb kommt du
mit sicherheit überall hoch ! und hast runter richtig spass ...
bei 1,85m würde ich auch zum 18" raten !  (ich hab ein 16,5" bei 1,79m)


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

Ich kann dir empfehlen wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, das Switch bei einem Händler in deiner Nähe mal zu testen. Oder wenn du auf einem Bike-Festival vorbei kommst, dann kannst du am Bikeaction Stand das Switch auch in allen Größen ausgiebig testen.
Ansonsten würde ich dir bei deinem Einsatzzweck und deiner Größe wahrscheinlich auch zum 18" (M) raten. Aber das hängt immer von den vorlieben ab und mit welchen Bikes du bis jetzt schon gefahren bist!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## evasor (18. April 2006)

Ja sorry aber ehlich gesagt habe ich die entsprechenden threads nicht gefunden.Waren nur andere die sich in irgend so ein kleinkram verlohrne haben.

aber gut, ja an 18,5 " habe ich auch gedacht.
die komischen Händler haben alles komisches zeug erzählt: der eine meinte 16,5 " der andere 18,5 und sogar einer 19,5.  die kommen auch nicht klar oder?


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

16,5" ist auf jeden Fall zu klein! 19,5" wäre bei deiner Körpergröße sicherlich auch nich verkehrt, aber wenn du ein Bike zum spielen und zum tricksen sucht mit dem du auch noch Uphill fahren möchtest, dann ist das 18" sicherlich die richtige Wahl!!

greetings,


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

evasor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sorry aber ehlich gesagt habe ich die entsprechenden threads nicht gefunden.Waren nur andere die sich in irgend so ein kleinkram verlohrne haben.



Wie jetzt? DEN http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181643 hast Du uebersehen, oder einfach nicht gekuckt?  Das ist immerhin der dickste Thread.
Dass sich die Radgebundenen Threads ab und an mal in Details verlieren liegt in der Natur der Diskussion. Lass Dich aber davon nicht beirren und poste Deine Frage dann einfach rein.


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. April 2006)

evasor schrieb:
			
		

> die komischen Händler haben alles komisches zeug erzählt: der eine meinte 16,5 " der andere 18,5 und sogar einer 19,5.  die kommen auch nicht klar oder?



Hallo evasor,

da ich auch zu den "komischen Händlern" gehöre, der dir am Ostermontag noch auf deine Mail geantwortet hat, muss ich zu deinem obigen Statement dann doch noch was loswerden. Ich darf mal aus deinem Mail zitieren:
"...Das anwendungsgebiet sollte sich klar auf Freeride beziehen. Ab und zu mal Bikepark, aber auch SIngletrails. Also ein Allroundeinsatz. Da wäre dann doch bestimmt die kleinere Größe (Anm. der Redaktion: Frage bezog sich auf 16,5" oder 18") ratsam oder?" 
Soweit zu deiner Anfrage an einen komischen Händler (obige Beschreibung variiert dann doch schon etwas davon, oder?). 
Dann versucht eben dieser Händler, ohne dich, deinen Fahrstil und deine Fahrtechnik zu kennen (ja, viele Leute erzählen was von "ich bin Hardcore-Freerider, Mörderdropper sowieso, quasi im Northshore aufgewachsen" und in der Realität siehts dann meistens etwas bescheidener aus), dir näherungsweise eine Rahmengröße zu empfehlen. Das sollte man per Mail nicht tun, macht man aber trotzdem. Warum? Sonst heißt es wieder "die habens nicht nötig, wenigstens mal zu antworten, arrogantes Händlerpack, .....".
Also lehnt man sich damit zwar etwas aus dem Fenster, empfiehlt dann eine Rahmengröße, und was passiert: "... die kommen auch nicht klar, oder?". Du siehst, da kann man nicht gewinnen. Deswegen: meine Empfehlung aus dem Mail mit 16,5" bei Freeridelastig und 18" bei eher tourorientiert halte ich weiterhin aufrecht. Und zwar aus eigener Erfahrung, selbst getestet. Und nicht von irgendwem mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt und noch dreimal durch die stille Post verdreht.
Mein Rat an dich: Kauf dir ein Switch - das ist nie ein Fehler. Allerdings kannst Du die für dich perfekte Rahmengröße weder durch massenweise Mails an Rocky-Händler, noch durch ewiges rumdiskutieren und fragen hier im Forum ermitteln. Da hilft nur eins, und das hat der freeridechecker dir schon mitgegeben: Raus aus dem bequemen Sessel und ab zu Bikefestivals, Testveranstaltungen und wo es sonst noch die Möglichkeit gibt, die beiden Größen gegeneinander zu testen. Denn das wird dir keiner abnehmen können, denn zum Schluß bist du derjenige, der für deine Rahmengröße verantwortlich ist, und nicht der Händler.  Aber einer muß ja schuld sein. Und das ist dann der Händler, der aus Servicedenken heraus per Mail dir eine nicht genehme Größe übermittelt. Macht euch über eure Sachen eure eigenen Gedanken und übernehmt dann für eure eigenen Entscheidungen auch die Verantwortung. So wird das was.

Sorry für den etwas langen Beitrag, aber das musste jetzt mal raus.

@evasor: Nimms nicht zu persönlich, du warst nur der letzte in einer langen Reihe. Und solltest du noch Fragen zum Switch haben - bitte vorbeikommen und nicht mailen  

Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## meth3434 (18. April 2006)

@bike-it-easy: super text! ich kann das total nachvollziehen! Schön dass es noch solche Händler gibt wie dich!


----------



## evasor (20. April 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo evasor,
> 
> da ich auch zu den "komischen Händlern" gehöre, der dir am Ostermontag noch auf deine Mail geantwortet hat, muss ich zu deinem obigen Statement dann doch noch was loswerden. Ich darf mal aus deinem Mail zitieren:
> "...Das anwendungsgebiet sollte sich klar auf Freeride beziehen. Ab und zu mal Bikepark, aber auch SIngletrails. Also ein Allroundeinsatz. Da wäre dann doch bestimmt die kleinere Größe (Anm. der Redaktion: Frage bezog sich auf 16,5" oder 18") ratsam oder?"
> ...



HEy sorry so war das nicht gemeint, finde das nur komisch, dass alle so überzeugt bei ihrer Größe waren, dass ich irgendwie den verdacht hatte, dass sie/ihr nur das was ihr noch im angebot habt, loswerden wollt. Mir wurde nämlich promt ein paar mal ein "harrakieripreis"(org. ziat) von 2890,- angeboten für das S1. und da das 1.0 grade mal 100 euro ohne jeglichen rabatt ect. mehr kostet, fühle ich mich verascht(oder versucht ...). 
Ja weiß probefahren ist besser, aber wohne in berlin, da gibt es 2 händler oder so und das die grade diese bike auf lager haben recht unwahrscheinlich ... ausserdem bin ich ein halbes jahr in madrid .... wollten nur schonmal auslohten wieviel icharbeiten muss ....  
aber wenn ich kann komme ich mal vorbei ALSO nicht böse sein ,,,,,,,


----------

